# Parentheses Fuzz



## finebyfine (Dec 14, 2021)

Everyone's gotta do the full size at least once I suppose. Fired up 99% perfectly right off the bat, other than some trouble with the expression jack - and I'm not entirely sure I nailed it down - I think my expression pedal is shitty. When wired to a potentiometer the way an expression pedal is usually wired it behaved as expected after switching to isolated jacks.

I forget what BATXX diodes I used for the octave instead of Germanium off the top of my head but they seemed to help the octave effect better than the germanium diodes I used for the clipping. 

I've done the mini for myself but got the opportunity to do a full size one as a commission. I like doing non 125Bs when they're not personal builds, I rarely feel like an effect warrants that much pedal board space, even though my pedalboard is an absolute disorganized mess. 

I will say surprisingly I think the mini is easier to box up - there's sort of a tradeoff between the two where the mini is harder to populate and solder, and this is easier. I should have positioned the expression jack better but was locked in with where the print ended up.


----------



## awdevito (Dec 14, 2021)

How did you do the enclosure graphics? Looks amazing - I should really add an expression control to mine...


----------



## benny_profane (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice work! The graphic turned out great. Solid blackletter font too. How do you feel about wiring up the OCTAVE switch without the screw terminals?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 14, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 14, 2021)

Looks great Alex - well done for getting this in build reports and not the troubleshooting section! 🤣

I always love your designs!


----------



## finebyfine (Dec 14, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> How do you feel about wiring up the OCTAVE switch without the screw terminals?



I honestly had been planning on not using screw terminals on the footswitches, but the only other 3PDTs I had in my component drawers already had them on them. I'm weening off them a tiny bit  



awdevito said:


> How did you do the enclosure graphics? Looks amazing - I should really add an expression control to mine...



I did them in Illustrator and then got the enclosure printed from Tayda. This is two passes of white on matte black sand, a color layer, and then a gloss layer (I think? Looking at it now I can't remember if I did the gloss). I also think the expression control doesn't add anything, but it's a fun thing to throw on to any build.



JamieJ said:


> well done for getting this in build reports and not the troubleshooting section!


There was so much sweat dripping down my face as I plugged it in the first time. I'm far too happy with myself that neither of my parentheses ended up there

Appreciate the unquoted compliments 

Edit: looked at this thread on my computer instead of just on my phone - does anyone know why my image quality gets reduced so much? I feel like I see a lot of posts that don't!


----------



## TheSin (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Barry (Dec 14, 2021)

Looks great!


----------

